# Smith and Wesson 696



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I want to buy a 696. Anyone out there in AZ got one for sale or trade? Anyone else out there want to brag about theirs and post pictures?


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

I've got an old nickel plated .44 magnum model 29 

looks like revolvers aren't very popular in this forum


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*S&w 696*



Old Padawan said:


> I want to buy a 696. Anyone out there in AZ got one for sale or trade? Anyone else out there want to brag about theirs and post pictures?


Here is a picture of my magna ported 696 with a marabuito safety, SA removed, and hammer spur removed. A DeSantis holster , Corbon Ammo, and speed loader complete the picture.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that is one nice looking piece of hardware you got there Jim. No doubt in my mine it will get the job done. Good luck with it.

Best Baldy.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> I want to buy a 696. Anyone out there in AZ got one for sale or trade? Anyone else out there want to brag about theirs and post pictures?


Hokey religions and ancient weapons are no match for a Glock at your side. 

I think ORC's sister has one. Try to look him up, I hear he may be working at Wal-Mart.

You might also try www.arizonashooting.com.



> I've got an old nickel plated .44 magnum model 29


There's that BBQ gun you've always wanted, my Padawan Apprentice.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I AM GIVING SOME THOUGHT TO THE S&W386 AS THE SECONDARY CARY. NO JAMS. i WAS GIVING THOUGHT TO A j FRAME, BUT WHEN WILL I CARRY THAT AND NOT THE 3AT?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> I AM GIVING SOME THOUGHT TO THE S&W386 AS THE SECONDARY CARY. NO JAMS. i WAS GIVING THOUGHT TO A j FRAME, BUT WHEN WILL I CARRY THAT AND NOT THE 3AT?


You want to carry a 1911 AND an L-frame revolver? Have you gone off the deep end? Ja-heez, I'm in a war zone and I only carry one pistol.

If your primary pistol isn't reliable, the solution isn't a reliable backup. The solution is replacing your primary pistol with something that actually works - even if it isn't the hip, cool-guy custom gun the instructors carry at shooting schools.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I think an L-frame alone would make a good carry sidearm. It's the epitome of reliable, accurate, fires a round that all other pistol rounds are compared to.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey Jimg11, what is a marabuito safety?


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

HAAAAA yer killin me Smalls. No silly I want to use either or, not both at the same time. I may be able to get one at sub wholesale. I just got $500.00 and its burning a hole in my pocket...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ah, this reminds me of the old days.

Padawan, the Murabito safety converts the S&W cylinder release into a safety lever. I'll let you decide if this is a worthwhile modification.

So your plan is to switch back and forth between two totally different carry guns, including one you haven't taken to school? Why wouldn't you just settle on one gun that works?


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> There's that BBQ gun you've always wanted, my Padawan Apprentice.


oh no that's my S&W 29-2

it'll be comforting when I move back to Alaska :smt023


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> So your plan is to switch back and forth between two totally different carry guns, including one you haven't taken to school? Why wouldn't you just settle on one gun that works?


Yes my Master this is like old times. Wish you were here for the discussion.
The plan is to experiment with a high capicity (7 shot) lightweight revolver. I dont intend to switch back and forth.
The reliability of a revolver with a good antipersonell round and a lightweigt package.
Worst cas scenario, I have a friend that buys most of my failed experiment guns...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> Yes my Master this is like old times. Wish you were here for the discussion.
> The plan is to experiment with a high capicity (7 shot) lightweight revolver. I dont intend to switch back and forth.
> The reliability of a revolver with a good antipersonell round and a lightweigt package.
> Worst cas scenario, I have a friend that buys most of my failed experiment guns...


I will assume you are going to take it to Front Sight for a class, then.

I have no plans to buy a revolver ever again, certainly not a defensive-style one. I sold all my revolvers for a reason. Buy more Glocks and KelTec pocket guns and then I will buy them from you at a discount.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I will assume you are going to take it to Front Sight for a class, then.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Absolute. My membership is for the handgun courses only. I want to do the 4 day class a couple of times with the 1911, but it has alleays been my intent to train with other guns as well.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> I want to do the 4 day class a couple of times with the 1911


Outstanding! You'll get lots of practice clearing malfunctions, though you're already really good at that.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*696 with Murabito Safety*



Old Padawan said:


> Hey Jimg11, what is a marabuito safety?


Sorry I cannot spell but the Murabito safety is an ad on to Smith & wesson Revolvers by Rick Devoid of Tarnhelm Supply in Boscowen NH. It is an actual change in the cylinder release that acts as a safety lever. I do not think that I would spend $120 to do this mod but it sure looks neat and might have some practical purpose.

http://www.tarnhelm.com/murabito.html


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Outstanding! You'll get lots of practice clearing malfunctions, though you're already really good at that.


Why, does he have a Kimber? The worst things I've heard about those pistols was from their owners. I may be just imagining this but it seems the more stuff added onto a 1911, the less reliable it is because the "GI types" seem to run like tops.:smt102


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Why, does he have a Kimber? The worst things I've heard about those pistols was from their owners. I may be just imagining this but it seems the more stuff added onto a 1911, the less reliable it is because the "GI types" seem to run like tops.:smt102


I have been shooting with my friend Old Padawan more times than I can count, including a course at Front Sight. I have never seen a person with worse luck when it comes to malfunctioning weapons. Kimber, Colt, whatever. His 1911s choke.

I got him into a Glock for a while, which he somehow managed to promptly break (in fairness, it had an aftermarket "New York Trigger").

But then I left for deployment, so he has reverted to his old ways, and bought another 1911 which my wife watched choke (he says "hiccup") the first time he took it out shooting. Maybe the revolver will work for him. Six slightly slower shots are immeasurably better than a 1911 that malfunctions.

It was, in fact, Old Padawan's string of failing 1911s that finally made me give up on the old gun, put my Commander in the safe, and switch to Glock.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, I see. He's a jinx. I fear for that 696's future.:smt022


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I have been shooting with my friend Old Padawan more times than I can count, including a course at Front Sight. I have never seen a person with worse luck when it comes to malfunctioning weapons. Kimber, Colt, whatever. His 1911s choke.


Yer killin me Smalls.
Hey, went through 300 rounds with the colt this weekend, no malfunctions. I am hoping it was a breakin issue as Jon didnt even put 200 rds down range when he owned the gun.

The revolver didnt jam once.


----------

